# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Ligne de commande MP3Gain

## lohot

Bonsoir,

Je dsirerais mettre un fichier MP3  90dB avec une seule ligne de commande grace  l'apllication MP3Gain sous forme de fichiet Batch sans passer par une interface graphique.

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait la ligne de commande ?

Merci d'avance.

Lohot

----------


## lohot

Je vais prciser ma demande.

Dans la console, quand je tape la ligne de commande suivante :



```
mp3gain /r 01.mp3
```

et que j'analyse le fichier 01.mp3, je vois que le fichier est pass  89.3 dB.

Mon objectif est de prciser une valeur du volume autre que 89.3 dB.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide ou connaitrait un site pouvant m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.

Lohot

----------


## moldavi

Salut.

Il me semble que le module pour appliquer le gain dans mp3gain possde une prcision de l'ordre de +-1Db. Il ne permet donc pas d'obtenir les 90 db que tu souhaites (a marchera pour quelques fichiers mais pas tous).

Il me semble qu'un autre outil bas sur la mme lib que mp3gain possde une prcision de l'ordre de +-0.1Db.

Dsol me souviens plus mais tu peux le trouver sur sourceforge.

----------

